# Gibt es die optimale Vorbaulänge ???



## kalkhoffpink (4. März 2012)

Hi,

ich hab da mal ne Frage....

Gibt es eigentlich eine vom Hersteller empfohlene Vorbaulänge?

Also z.B. für ein Santa Cruz Nomad in "L" Länge = 70mm
oder
für ein Nukeproof Mega in "M" Länge = 50mm
oder ähnliches?

Also gibt es eine für die jeweilige Geometrie optimale Vorbau-Länge für eine optimale "Lenkperformance"....

Die eigenen Vorlieben mal unberücksichtigt....


----------



## --- (4. März 2012)

> Gibt es eigentlich eine vom Hersteller empfohlene Vorbaulänge?



Nein.



> Also gibt es eine für die jeweilige Geometrie optimale Vorbau-Länge für eine optimale "Lenkperformance"....



Nein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr_Stone (4. März 2012)

Nein! Es gibt nur die optimale Ergonomie! Siehe auch Signatur! Eine Zeile weiter unten!


----------



## kalkhoffpink (4. März 2012)

Lässt sich das echt so pauschal abhandeln...???

Ist es nicht theoretisch so, dass der "Hebel" oder der Radius mit dem gelenkt werden muss größer wird, mit steigender Länge des Vorbaus?

Müsste nicht ein kurzer Vorbau "direkter" lenken und damit vom Hersteller evtl. bevorzugt werden?

Bei mir liegt die Lenkerklemmung des Vorbaus (70mm) z.B. bei 160mm Gabel exakt/lotrecht über dem Mittelpunkt der Gabelkrone? Hat das alles nichts zu heißen? 

Die Profi-MTBler sind doch in der Regel seeeeeeehr genau wenn es um Zahlen geht. Da fährt sich ein Bike mit 5mm längerer Kettenstrebe VÖLLIG anders. Sollte der Vorbau da echt die Ausnahme sein....abgesehen von der persönlichen Ergonomie????


----------



## Dr_Stone (4. März 2012)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Ist es nicht theoretisch so, dass der "Hebel" oder der Radius mit dem gelenkt werden muss größer wird, mit steigender Länge des Vorbaus?



Der Arm muss sich weiter weg vom Körper bewegen. Und ein Arm bewegt sich mehr in Lenkrichtung.



> Müsste nicht ein kurzer Vorbau "direkter" lenken und damit vom Hersteller evtl. bevorzugt werden?



 würde natürlich auch den Rücken und alles andere entlasten.
Ein längerer Vorbau sorgt hingegen für eine stabilere Führung - zumindest bei untrainierten.



> Bei mir liegt die Lenkerklemmung des Vorbaus (70mm) z.B. bei 160mm Gabel exakt/lotrecht über dem Mittelpunkt der Gabelkrone? Hat das alles nichts zu heißen?



Der Schwerpunkt verändert sich eben. Dadurch arbeitet die Federgabel auch mehr. Ist an sich aber kein Vorteil.



> Die Profi-MTBler sind doch in der Regel seeeeeeehr genau wenn es um Zahlen geht. Da fährt sich ein Bike mit 5mm längerer Kettenstrebe VÖLLIG anders. Sollte der Vorbau da echt die Ausnahme sein....abgesehen von der persönlichen Ergonomie????



Einer der den Berg viel rauffährt, würde bestimmt einen langen Vorbau bevorzugen.
So gesehen könnte man sagen: Egal was es ist, es kommt darauf an wer Du bist.


----------



## xXJojoXx (4. März 2012)

Vielleicht ist meine Frage hier gut aufgehoben:
Habe werksseitig einen 100mm Vorbau am Rad. Nun würde ich aber gerne einen kürzeren dran bauen, damit das Lenkverhalten direkter wird und ich nicht mehr so gestreckt sitze. Sind meine Überlegungen bis hier hin richtig ? Wenn ja, wie kann ich eine für mich angenehme Länge ermitteln, ohne 5 versch. Vorbauten kaufen zu müssen ?


----------



## Dr_Stone (4. März 2012)

xXJojoXx schrieb:


> Habe werksseitig einen 100mm Vorbau am Rad. Nun würde ich aber gerne einen kürzeren dran bauen, damit das Lenkverhalten direkter wird und ich nicht mehr so gestreckt sitze. Sind meine Überlegungen bis hier hin richtig ?



 Für eine gestreckte Haltung muss der Körper erst trainiert werden. Zusätzlich führt es meisten zu Nackenschmerzen. Und die Belastung auf die Arme ist damit sehr oft auch zu hoch.



xXJojoXx schrieb:


> Wenn ja, wie kann ich eine für mich angenehme Länge ermitteln, ohne 5 versch. Vorbauten kaufen zu müssen ?



Das würde schwer werden. Hast Du einen Händler in der Nähe, der Dir ein paar Vorbauten zum testen anschrauben könnte. Natürlich nacheinander und nicht übereinander.  Denn die Körperhaltung und das eigene Empfinden ist hier sehr wichtig. Theoretisch könnte man es auch ausrechnen. Die Profis, oder besser gesagt, die Elite (Profi [wikipedia] nennt sich schließlich jeder Depp) halten davon nicht sonderlich viel.


Ich persönlich bin von 90 auf 40mm gewechselt. Das zeigt, dass es kein fertiges Rad zum Kaufen gibt. Es ist eben jeder anders.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (4. März 2012)

Danke für den hilfreichen Input.

Fakt dürfte sein, so hab ich das verstanden, dass man mit einem kürzeren Vorbau weniger gestreckt sitzt und weniger schnell Nackenschmerzen bekommt. Dafür wandert der Lenker weiter zum Knie und man muss den Rücken runder machen. Alles eine Frage des persönlichen Kompromisses.

Werde evtl. doch mal bei Gelegenheit einen 50mm Vorbau ausprobieren.


----------



## Dr_Stone (4. März 2012)

> Danke fÃ¼r den hilfreichen Input.


Gern! 



> Fakt dÃ¼rfte sein, so hab ich das verstanden, dass man mit einem kÃ¼rzeren Vorbau weniger gestreckt sitzt und weniger schnell Nackenschmerzen bekommt.



â¦ weil man den Kopf nicht so extrem nach oben Strecken muss. AuÃer Du begutachtest gerne den Boden.



> DafÃ¼r wandert der Lenker weiter zum Knie und man muss den RÃ¼cken runder machen. Alles eine Frage des persÃ¶nlichen Kompromisses.



Der RÃ¼cken wird erst Rund, wenn man zu aufrecht sitzt und dieser dann dadurch zusammensackt. Kann man sich wie das aufrechte sitzen in der Schule vorstellen, dass hat auch nie funktioniert.

Wichtig ist zuerst nur, dass die natÃ¼rliche S-Form der WirbelsÃ¤ule bestehen bleibt.



> Werde evtl. doch mal bei Gelegenheit einen 50mm Vorbau ausprobieren.




FÃ¼r das Grundwissen Ã¼ber Ergonomie auf dem Rad:
http://www.ergotec.de/start.htm
â¦ ist natÃ¼rlich nur ein Bruchteil zum Thema.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (5. März 2012)

Danke für den Link zur Spoho-Seite. Während der Studienzeit habe ich in Köln dort im Wohnheim (Turm) im 18. Stock gewohnt.

Werde mal ein Bild von mir auf dem Bike machen ein bisschen messen und dann mal den theoretischen IST-Zustand ermitteln.

Im Moment fühle ich mich nämlich ganz wohl auf dem Bike. Auf einer normalen Auf- und Ab-Endurotour hab ich kaum irgendwo Probleme.
Nur bei längeren Fahrten im Flachen ist der Nacken nicht begeistert. 

Das ist aber vermutlich ein altbekanntes und schwierig abzustellendes Problem, wenn man nicht unbedingt einen Lenker mit 10cm "Rise" oder einen Riesen-Spacerturm unterm Vorbau fahren will...meiner ist mit 3,5 cm schon ziemlich hoch für ein AM/Enduro - Bike.

Keep on Ridin´

Andreas


----------



## Dr_Stone (5. März 2012)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Das ist aber vermutlich ein altbekanntes und schwierig abzustellendes Problem, *wenn man nicht unbedingt einen Lenker mit 10cm "Rise" oder einen Riesen-Spacerturm unterm Vorbau fahren will...*meiner ist mit 3,5 cm schon ziemlich hoch für ein AM/Enduro - Bike.



Mit dem kürzeren Vorbau wird's auch schon besser.
Aber für eine perfekte Ergonomie ist das Internet keine gute Basis. 
Wobei Bilder es natürlich enorm erleichtern. Aber nur, wenn man weiss, wie man dafür auf dem Rad sitzen muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirty sam (5. März 2012)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Im Moment fühle ich mich nämlich ganz wohl auf dem Bike. Auf einer normalen Auf- und Ab-Endurotour hab ich kaum irgendwo Probleme.
> Nur bei längeren Fahrten im Flachen ist der Nacken nicht begeistert.
> Andreas



Moin !

Tja, Nackenschmerzen. Die kommen nicht zuletzt dann, wenn die Nackenmuskulatur nicht den Trainingszustnad hat, den Kopf über einen längeren Zeitraum bei nach vorn geneigtem Körper in einer aufrechten Position zu halten.

Bei einer einfachen Betrachtung könnte man auf zwei Lösungsansätze kommen. Die erste ist eine aufrechte(re) Sitzposition. Die andere ein Training der geforderten Muskulatur.

Mal übertrieben betrachtet, um meinen Ansatz zu verdeutlichen:
Jemand, der einen nicht gerade ausgeprägten Trainingszustand besitzt und Jahre nicht auf einem Fahrrad gesessen hat, macht gleich mal mit Freunden eine für ihn längere Tour auf einem Rad mit sportlich orientierter Sitzhaltung. Neben dem am Folgetag zu erwartendem Muskelkater und einigen anderen Erscheinungen, wird er gegen Ende der Tour Schmerzen in der Sitzfläche und im Nacken verspüren.
Also einen dieser Sofasättel und einen nach oben gereckten Vorbau montieren? Wenn die nächste Tour erst in einem Jahr zu erwarten ist: klar.

Will sagen:
Die Wahl der Vorbaulänge hängt von mehreren Faktoren ab. Wirklich einfach mal so, ist nicht.

Gruß
Sam


----------



## Dr_Stone (5. März 2012)

dirty sam schrieb:


> Tja, Nackenschmerzen. Die kommen nicht zuletzt dann, wenn die *Nackenmuskulatur nicht den Trainingszustnad* hat, den Kopf über einen längeren Zeitraum bei nach vorn geneigtem Körper in einer aufrechten Position zu halten.



Nicht nur  aber stimmt!


----------



## kalkhoffpink (5. März 2012)

Nun ja, die Saison hat erst angefangen, aber ich fahre schon seit Anfang Januar 1-2x die Woche zumindest meine "Hausrunde" von ca. 16km. und wenn es regnet sitze ich 30 Minuten auf dem Ergometer. Es gibt sicher untrainiertere. Aber sicher auch solche die jeden Tag 50km fahren...

Es ist ja auch nur etwas störend bei längeren Fahrten ohne aufs´ und abs´ und ohne sich mal aus dem Sattel lösen zu müssen.

Auch auf die Gefahr hin mich zu blamieren hab ich am WE mal ein paar Bilder gemacht und zusammengebastelt - wenns hilft....
Anbei das Ergebnis.

Meiner Meinung nach könnte der Sattel noch nen Tacken höher und nen Tacken nach hinten.


----------



## Strampelmann (5. März 2012)

Ganz ehrlich? Mir wäre das rad schlicht zu klein, die Sattelstütze viel zu weit ausgezogen. Die meisten sind 35cm, bei 12cm im Rahmen (so hat mann noch 1-2cm Reserven) sollten die dann 23cm rausgucken. Ist nur ein grober Anhaltspunkt, und es gibt auch 40cm Stützen. Aber das belastet natürlich dann auch den Rahmen mehr. An der Verbindung Sattelrohr / Oberrohr sieht man immer wieder mal Risse. Und das hängt natürlich auch vom Hebel ab.
Und dein Aufbau wäre mir auch viel zu kurz. Auf den unteren Bildern sieht das sehr gedrungen aus. Das Bild rechts unten beispielsweise, das Knie ist fast am Lenker. Wie kann man da noch lenken? Kleine Lenkausschläge führen bereits zur Kollision. Ich hätte den Rahmen mindestens eine Nummer größer gekauft und einen längeren Vorbau montiert.


----------



## Strampelmann (5. März 2012)

Nachtrag (hatte ich mal geschrieben):



Strampelmann schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen von den Fahreigenschaften sollte sich doch immer eine vernünftige Sitzposition finden lassen.
> 
> Im Grunde geht es doch nur darum, die Verbindungen von Fahrer zu Bike an die richtige Stelle zu bringen. Also Tretlager, Sattel und Lenker zu einander.
> 
> ...


----------



## kalkhoffpink (5. März 2012)

Strampelmann schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich? Mir wäre das rad schlicht zu klein, die Sattelstütze viel zu weit ausgezogen. Die meisten sind 35cm, bei 12cm im Rahmen (so hat mann noch 1-2cm Reserven) sollten die dann 23cm rausgucken. Ist nur ein grober Anhaltspunkt, und es gibt auch 40cm Stützen. Aber das belastet natürlich dann auch den Rahmen mehr. An der Verbindung Sattelrohr / Oberrohr sieht man immer wieder mal Risse. Und das hängt natürlich auch vom Hebel ab.
> Und dein Aufbau wäre mir auch viel zu kurz. Auf den unteren Bildern sieht das sehr gedrungen aus. Das Bild rechts unten beispielsweise, das Knie ist fast am Lenker. Wie kann man da noch lenken? Kleine Lenkausschläge führen bereits zur Kollision. Ich hätte den Rahmen mindestens eine Nummer größer gekauft und einen längeren Vorbau montiert.



Ich glaube das sieht auf den Bildern schlimmer aus als es ist...
Der Banshee Wildcard Rahmen ist schon ein "L" und hat ein 61er Oberrohr. Ich hatte es in "M" Probe gefahren und das war auch nicht so verkehrt. Der Abstand zum Lenker ist etwa 20-25cm, je nachdem wie man auf dem Sattel sitzt. Ist ja kein Holland-Rad......bislang keine Lenkprobleme.
Das eigentliche Problem bei dem Rahmen ist das kurze Sitzrohr, deshalb hab ich mir eine Gravity Dropper Stütze mit 450mm Länge gekauft. Dabei sind 13cm im Rohr und demenstprechend gucken 32cm raus.
Hab mir das Belastungsmoment bei dem größeren Hebel mal von einem Physiker gemäß "Mechanik-Gesetz" ausrechnen lassen. Ist fast identisch zu einem 15kg schwereren Fahrer mit einer insgesamt 385mm kurzen Stütze. Sollte also kein Problem sein.
Das Knie ist lotrecht auch nicht weit über der Pedalachse. Den Sattel noch 2 cm nach hinten, dann sollte das auch passen.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (5. März 2012)

Hier nur mal so ein Vergleich mit meinem 19,5" Trek Remedy und rechts beide übereinander geblendet.


----------



## Strampelmann (6. März 2012)

Guck mal hier. 

Auch wenn nicht jeder Recht hat, der im Internet was schreibt, vieles kann ich gut nachvollziehen. 

Links sind verschiedene Kategorien, dazu gibt es dann jeweils mehrere Registrierkarten. Manchmal innerhalb einer Registrierkarte auch noch unterkategorien. 

Guck dir "4. Richtige Lenkerposition" an und dann die Registrierkarte "Arme". Das kannst Du dann mit deinen Fotos vergleichen. Du wirst sehen, dein Rad ist viel zu kurz. Ist ja nur eine grobe Empfehlung und jeder muss selbst wissen, wie er es möchte. Aber wie ich schon schrieb, dein Rad (deine Räder) wären mir vieeeel zu klein. Sieht ja aus wie Kinderräder. (Tschuldigung, wollte dir nicht zu nahe treten.)

Wie groß bist Du denn? Ich bin 182cm mit etwa 86cm Schrittlänge. Damit fahre ich 52er (20") Rahmen, mein Lieblingsrad hat 625mm Oberrohrlänge und der Vorbau geschätzt (bin in der Firma) 10cm. Keine Sattelüberhöhung.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (6. März 2012)

Ich glaube das Problem haben alle, die zwischen zwei Größen stehen.
Nehme ich nun "L" oder "XL", "M" oder "S"??? Ist wie Du schon sagst auf der einen Seite persönliche Sache, auf der anderen Seite bestimmt der Einsatzzweck die Größe mit. Für CC, XC oder nen Alpencross würde ich sicher auch eine Nummer größer wählen. Für Enduro doch lieber die kleinere Variante.

Ich bin 189cm groß, habe aber auch nur 88cm Schrittlänge. (Langer Oberkörper). Wie gesagt, der Rahmen (Oberrohr) ist bereits 61,7cm lang. Mein Vorbau hat 70mm. Evtl. könnte man über einen etwas längeren Vorbau nachdenken, aber 10cm ist eindeutig für Tour und nicht für den härteren Einsatz gedacht.

Wenn ich ausschließlich nach den Ergo-Bildern (aus Deinem Link) gehen würde, müßte ich ein 28er Trekking-Rad fahren oder dieses Modell in XXL.

ODER ich müßte mir, wie z.B. bei Nicolai möglich, ein Bike anfertigen lassen mit XL-Oberrohr und L Sitzrohr oder sowas. Aber Nicolai ist mir zu teuer....


----------



## kalkhoffpink (6. März 2012)

Wenn man sich unter diesem Link mal das erste Bild (den Vorturner) ansieht, ist das Verhältnis auch nicht viel anders....

http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=...8838943234&page=1&ndsp=28&ved=1t:429,r:25,s:0


----------



## Strampelmann (6. März 2012)

Ich hab mir nochmal den Fred angeguckt, du hattest gar nicht geschrieben, dass Du unzufrieden bist. Wolltest nur wissen wie das Lenkverhalten sich mit der Vorbaulänge ändert. Da bin ich wohl vom Thema abgekommen, als ich schrieb mir wäre es zu klein. Das ist aber nicht der Maßstab, letztlich muss es dir zusagen. Wenn Du also zufrieden bist, ist doch alles gut, lass es dir (von mir) nicht schlechtreden. 

Und: Ja, deine Argumente kann ich natürlich nachvollziehen. Darum ist mein Vorbau auch ein Syntace 139 Force. Der sollte halten.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (6. März 2012)

Strampelmann schrieb:


> Und: Ja, deine Argumente kann ich natürlich nachvollziehen. Darum ist mein Vorbau auch ein Syntace 139 Force. Der sollte halten.



Schon OK, ich bin ja dankbar für jeden Input und auch nicht beleidigt bei berechtigter Kritik - bringst mich ja nur weiter.

Deinen Vorbau-Tipp finde ich allerdings grenzwertig.

128g bei 90mm und "bombensicher" freigegeben bis Lenkerbreite 660mm. Wäre mir persönlich nicht sicher genug....

Ich dachte eher an diesen hier (Truvativ AKA All Mountain) z.B. in 90mm. Wiegt bei der Länge etwa 200g und ist von der Beschreibung her genau das Richtige. Immerhin fahre ich 750mm Lenkerbreite...

http://www.bike-components.de/advan...ywords=truvativ aka all mountain ahead vorbau


----------



## Strampelmann (6. März 2012)

Wie Beschreibungen so sind. 

Syntace meint "Downhill getestet", was die Norm meint, weiß ich nicht und  ich könnte das auch nicht in Bezug zur Realität setzen, selbst wenn ich ich Lasten kennen würde. Mein Lenker ist aber auch breiter, ich fahre 700mm. 

Der von dir vorgeschlagene mag mehr wiegen, eine Lenkerbreite ist gar nicht genannt und er "lässt sich wahlweise als XC- oder All-Mountain-Vorbau einsetzen." Klingt irgendwie auch nicht besser. 

Bis jetzt hat mein Vorbau alles klaglos weggesteckt, dabei ist die Gabel (180er Domain mit harter Feder) schon mehrfach durchgeschlagen. Dabei wurde dann sicher auch über den Lenker gut auf den Schaft gedrückt. 

Aber wir schweifen ab. Festigkeit war ja nicht das Thema.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (6. März 2012)

Klar, Festigkeit ist das A und O beim Vorbau, kann man ruhig drüber diskutieren. Bisschen Gewicht sparen ist sicher auch nicht verkehrt. Nur hab ich es da nciht so damit. Vermutlich hätte mir ein "Standard-Enduro" mit 3,0 - 3,3 kg Rahmengewicht auch gereicht. Aber nein, ich musste ja unbedingt eins mit 3,6 kg haben - der Festigkeit halber....

Daher würde ich vermutlich den 200g mehr trauen als den 120g.
Ist halt etwas unglücklich dann von Syntace formuliert. Wenn ich was Downhill-Teste und dann gleichzeitig bis 660mm Lenkerbreite optimiert schreibe....??

Truvativ schreibt zumindest dass er eben genau für den Einsatzzweck zwischen dünnen XC und dicken DH Vorbauten gedacht ist.

Zudem kostet der Truvativ gerade mal die Hälfte vom Syntace...


----------



## Strampelmann (6. März 2012)

Äh, ... hab ich anders gelesen: 

"Wenn Dir ein nur für XC-Rennen geeigneter Vorbau zu kümmerlich erscheint, aber ein extrem bulliger Downhill-Vorbau zu viel für Deine Trail-Abenteuer ist, dann könnte der AKA Ahead-Vorbau von Truvativ genau das Richtige für Dich sein. Der AKA besteht aus supersteifem, geschmiedetem Aluminium 7050 in minimalistischem Design und *lässt sich wahlweise als XC- oder All-Mountain-Vorbau* einsetzen. Er ist leichter als viele XC-Vorbauten auf dem Markt, doch wenn man einen breiten Lenker darauf befestigt und mit ihm auf einer unübersichtlichen Strecke unterwegs ist, erkennt man das wahre Können des AKA.


Kategorisierung:

*Einsatzzweck: Mountainbike CrossCountry, All Mountain*
Schaftklemmung: 1 1/8
Lenkerklemmung: 31,8 mm


Technische Daten:

Material Körper: 3D-geschmiedetes AL-7050
Material Hardware: AL-66 (Klemmschelle), CrMo (Schrauben)
Länge: 60mm - 100mm
Winkel: 5°
Klemmhöhe: 38mm"

Er ist wohl dick und schwer, mehr Vertrauen hat der Hersteller auch nicht. Zumindest nicht offiziell, sonst könnte ja im Fall der Fälle auch mal Regreß gefordert werden. Eine Lenkerbreite ist auch nicht erst angegeben. Aber vielleicht hast Du ja Recht, ich weiß es nicht.


----------

